# Gun powder for seasoning?



## killadoe (Dec 12, 2005)

I was told by someone the other day that, while they were camping they didnt have any seasoning for their meat. So for seasoning he cut opena 12 gauge shell and used gun powder. I said you are an idiot but he told me that when the fire burns the powder it leaves a salty flavor. I will never try this but is that true about the flavor?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Hhmmm, I wonder if that would be USDA approved? :stirpot:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think you acquaintance just wanted to shoot his mouth off (pun intended).


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

What is this guy, a Mountain Man from the 1800's?!!!

No thanks, I'll stick to less toxic seasons like salt & pepper....


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

I've heard that in the old days guys would give their Fighting Dogs black powder to make em' mean. Personally, I'll stick with fresh ground black pepper thank you.LOL.


----------



## trapper (Nov 9, 2005)

he might of did this but there woulld be no flavoring but if he would of did this several hundred years ago there might of bean flavoring because blackpowerder use to be made out of spices and this adds to the mith that use gun powder for seasoning now days they make gunpowder from chenicals so he might of tased sulfer or aluminim powder but not spices.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

An idiot must have told you about the gunpowder thing - :roll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

One of the main ingredients in black powder is saltpeter (Potassium nitrate). Do you have any navy friends that you could introduce to your black power eating friend? They have an interesting rumor about why the navy feeds them so much salt peter aboard ship, and why. It's actually used as a preservative, but the navy version will worry you friend more.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Plainsman....

Uh,...are you referring to the "droopy sailor" effect????


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Danimal
Is the droopy sailor related to the dead soldier?


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

NOT SPEAKING FROM PERSONAL EXPERIENCE....

I imagine that too much could cause the droopy to die.....


----------



## studboy (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes, in the old days gun powder can be used for seasoning: it was actually made famous by Napoleon's surgeon-in-chief Larrey. When Napoleon's army ran out of food, he served them horse meat seasoned with gunpowder. Source:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horse_meat
^ Larrey mentions in his memoirs how he fed the wounded after the (1809) with bouillon of horse meat seasoned with gunpowder. Parker, Harold T. (1983 reprint) Three Napoleonic Battles. (2nd Ed). Duke University Press. ISBN 0-82230547-X. Page 83 (in Google Books). Quoting Dominique-Jean Larrey, Mémoires de chirurgie militaire et campagnes, III 281, Paris, Smith.

Gun powder seasoning was actually commercialized at one time (until as recently as 1999):
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index ... 455AA1LY8k

The human body sure is resilient.


----------

